
What Do SAST, DAST, IAST and RASP All Mean to Software Developers - skoussa
https://softwaresecured.com/what-do-sast-dast-iast-and-rasp-mean-to-developers/
======
dozzie
In order: nothing, nothing, noting, carpenter's tool.

Sorry, you don't get to create acronyms or pull them from your small field for
the whole industry.

~~~
josh_carterPDX
Funny I thought the same thing.

